# Ulster Bank Tracker Protest



## MrBanks (18 Sep 2017)

Anyone interested in joining a peaceful protest outside Ulster Bank HQ? Just checking with the Gards at the moment for dates in October.
Am able to get all the main media there - just need effected people to join us.


----------



## SaySomething (18 Sep 2017)

5th of October outside the houses of the Oireachtas...
Best opportunity to make it visual for the CEO and management. Plus all the public representatives as well.


----------



## Lightening (18 Sep 2017)

Am sure other bank customers would join in the protest!  Could it be a "pan bank protest"?


----------



## moneymakeover (18 Sep 2017)

Thursday 5th October?

What time?

Lunchtime?


----------



## justo (18 Sep 2017)

I support the idea of a protest. However - is it not the case that Ulsterbank have started to issue letters to impacted customers and they are expected to arrive this week? (As outlined in this thread by P Kissane). Is there an appetite for the protest if the letter arrives and provides clarity on repayment, redress, compensation etc?


----------



## Mark Watson (18 Sep 2017)

I was told by the Tracker Mortgage Helpline that the letters would take a number of months to disseminate. Would like to go but have to work.


----------



## Threadser (18 Sep 2017)

I think it should be a protest open to customers of every bank who have been affect by this scandal. The bigger the crowd the more attention the issue will get.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (18 Sep 2017)

Lightening said:


> Am sure other bank customers would join in the protest! Could it be a "pan bank protest"?



What about outside the Central Bank for all those affected? 

Though outside Leinster House would make the greatest visual impact. 

Brendan


----------



## SaySomething (19 Sep 2017)

I wonder when the Central Bank is due to appear before the Oireachtas??? I've not been able to see that far ahead on the schedule. Does anybody else know? 
A protest outside the Oireachtas before their meeting could be very effective.
Guests have to go through the same security procedures and go through the same front gate...


----------



## Lightening (19 Sep 2017)

Brendan Burgess said:


> What about outside the Central Bank for all those affected?
> 
> Though outside Leinster House would make the greatest visual impact.
> 
> Brendan



Agree Leinster house would be best! Agree with Saysomething would be effective when central bank will appear. Need a new thread for all involved in the tracker debacle to get on board.


----------

